
Workbench: Seamless, Automatic Dotfile Sync to iCloud - samcat116
https://github.com/mxcl/Workbench/
======
jswny
What's the point of this? If you already have iCloud (or any other service
like Dropbox), why not just symlink your dotfiles from your Dropbox folder to
their appropriate local directories? Then, sync is handled for you by your
backup service and it's the same result.

